# Not sure what to do (RANT)



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

I have had my goats for almost 2 years. I started out with a yearling doe and two twin weanling does.
They have all been through a first freshning. The now two year old, freshned last July. The younger two as yearlings freshened
this past January. We are milking once a day. We are getting 3/4 of a gallon a day. I can't use all that milk. About once a week we are dumping all the milk.

I am having a few issues at home with my SO not wanting to milk on the two days a week that I work double shifts.
Now I am thinking of selling the goats. It seems like a waste to go through all this work to dump milk down the drain.

I have made yogurt and goats milk soap. Cheese is taking more practice. 

Any advise??  

Really depressed right now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 18, 2013)

So sorry Glennmar!    

Remember you can always let the girls dry up and wait it out a bit...  things change, people change, circumstances change. It may just not be the best time_ right now._ You have so much invested and it is still a good investment. 
Give it a little time and you never know, you may have a high school kid or someone who can fill those two days.

BTW- I think of you often and Nala especially.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. Nala is doing great. I gave her a bath the other day, and she was a white fluff ball.  

I thought that they needed to go through a whole 305 day lactation? Stella, who freshened last July is showing no signs of slowing down.
She is giving a good 1 quart a day.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 18, 2013)

You could always " rent" her out on those two days. Find somebody who wants to try out goats  to come and milk her. Let them keep the milk.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So sorry Glennmar!
> 
> Remember you can always let the girls dry up and wait it out a bit...  things change, people change, circumstances change. It may just not be the best time_ right now._ You have so much invested and it is still a good investment.
> Give it a little time and you never know, you may have a high school kid or someone who can fill those two days.
> ...


Southern is absolutely right.

You don't have to milk your goats..  You can dry them off and wait until circumstances change.

I've got too many goats, and this is a hobby for me and my family.  An increasingly expensive hobby 

I've got 6 month old goats still nursing their mama's because we don't want to milk them.

Please don't sell your goats.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Thanks. Nala is doing great. I gave her a bath the other day, and she was a white fluff ball.
> 
> I thought that they needed to go through a whole 305 day lactation? Stella, who freshened last July is showing no signs of slowing down.
> She is giving a good 1 quart a day.


You can dry them off whenever you want.   You don't have to let them go through a full lactation cycle at all.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will that change the volumes for the second lactation? Does the udder have "memory"??


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.  I'm honestly not 100% sure.

We know a breeder who dries all of his at 3 or 4 months.  His business is selling kids.  But the value of the kids is a reflection of how well his does perform in shows.  So, I think he would say no.

But, I see your point.

But, in your situation does it really matter?  You have more than you need.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 18, 2013)

Someone where I live sells his goat milk on craigslist and explicitly says its not for human consumption, but is good for soapmaking, etc.  Maybe you could sell it for extra $?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. And this is why I was torn about going down to once a day milking, but I did not have any choice. I wanted high performing does. And I know that going down to once a day would cut their volumes. I guess I am competitive, and thought that I would go for some milk stars, or something. Shortening lactations and cutting milking volumes due to not having help or being able to use the milk defeats the purpose of buying $$$ performance bloodlines.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> Someone where I live sells his goat milk on craigslist and explicitly says its not for human consumption, but is good for soapmaking, etc.  Maybe you could sell it for extra $?


I have tried to list it. There is a lady now buying some from me to feed her one ND buckling. He does not eat THAT much.  :/


----------



## Egg_Newton (Apr 18, 2013)

You could alo freeze extra milk. I do it all the time.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess I am also thinking that it does not make sense to have dairy goats to milk them and dump the milk down the drain. 

Yes, I have learned a lot.    I have invested a lot.     I love my goats. 

But what am I really doing????


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> You could alo freeze extra milk. I do it all the time.


I have a lot frozen for soapmaking already.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2013)

Your biggest problem is that you are too successful!  Down sizing is an option...also only milking the ones you keep once a day...lots of people do that with no problem.

You will figure this out...you are a smart cookie


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get a milk star on a 24 hour test.  The breeder I referenced get's milk tests.  I don't recall the exact numbers but he had 50 or so does tested this spring and got 30 + or so milk stars and he dry's all of his as soon as possible.

There are not many out there dedicated enough to get 305 day milk tests.  You can get a milk star on a 24 hour test, you have to have a 305 day test to be and ADGA top 10% producer.

We're competitive too, but there are only so many hours in the day.  We should do a lot of things better than we do.

What kind of goats do you have?


----------



## stitchcounting (Apr 18, 2013)

Some ideas...
save milk of soap
sell milk on CL
have people visit you and give away free milk!
make yogurt
make cheese
feed pigs and chickens. i think ducks too? 

Send me some !!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nubians.

I think you guys are right. We just need a break from milking at my house. We have been milking every day since mid July. Maybe with a break, things will get better.

Anyone have a good plan on how to dry up a doe? This would be my first time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are already milking once a day you're half way there.  My wife does that, don't know all of the particulars, but I think she starts by letting them go to 30 or 32 hours, for a few days, then 48 hours etc.

I'll ask her for the particulars, or others can offer.

I honestly don't think you are hurting their potential by drying them off early


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*
That's what I was worried about right there. I was thinking that I needed to milk through October.
A good dry out plan would be helpful.  I think after a break, we could re-evaluate things.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 18, 2013)

Making soft cheese works well.  I do that with my excess.  It's easy.  Bring a gallon of milk to near boil and add 1/4 cup vinegar slowly.  Ladle the curds out into butter muslin and let drain.  Add salt.  Yum!

I have dropped to once a day milking.  Twice a day iis giving me about 2 gallons.  If I find someone who wants goat's milk and is willing to trade something, I would ramp up the milking.    I can't sell it as the laws out here prohibit that, but I can give it away and someone can give me something they think I might like.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 19, 2013)

I have made that cheese too. We don't eat it much. 
I have to decide if raising goats is worth the benefits of milk that
I am not really using.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 19, 2013)

It helps if you have friends that like the milk and would be willing to milk for you a couple times a week and keep the milk.  Would give you a break and you still get good milk.  I have people lined up for my goats milk that want to barter, one lady has chickens so she wants to trade eggs for milk, one lady raises a large garden wants to trade fresh produce, it works great!  Maybe you need a new cheese recipe, no reason you shouldn't love the cheese from fresh goat milk.  Lots of different recipes out there.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't even get my brother to take some milk for his 3 children. 
I would love to practice with more cheese recipes, but I don't really have time. 
I am open to trading, but I am not sure who would want goat milk. 
I tried to get my neighbor across the street to milk because she said she wanted to pet sit. 
She is a big animal lover and I thought this would be a good chance to get away for 24 hours. 
She failed at milking. She could only get a few drops out, even with me trying to teach her.


----------



## Fluffygal (Apr 19, 2013)

Once you dry them up you could work a schedule to alternate you favorite does that allows only 1 in milk at a time. That way you are not overwhelmed by too much milk. 
Butter is another dairy item you could make and don't forget about ice cream! With Summer round the corner ice cream consumption goes up.

Part of raising our own foods is learning what works for our own situations. You'll get it figured out. 
Goats are good for more than dairy n meat. They help control brush, fertilize our gardens, and are fun pets.


----------



## madcow (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh my, what a problem.  You seem really down about it.    Everyone has given you some really good alternatives instead of getting rid of your goats.  Although I've never done it, I think drying off your does would be the best option at this point.  I've read some about it and it seems you just stop milking them, and their bodies will adapt quickly and stop making milk.  That will probably hold true if you omit the milking time you aren't able to milk because of you work schedule.  It's a waste of money to continue milking when you don't really need the milk or can't gain some benefit from it.  When goats lactate they eat more to keep up milk production and you are throwing money away by continuing to milk and not using it.  

Also, like someone else said, situations change and you certainly don't want to get rid of all your goats and later have to start all over again.  Goats involve a lot of time, energy, and money.  They are a long-term committment.  That goes double when you're milking goats.  My daughter says they are high maintenance, and she's right.  But you can cut down the maintenance and costs by drying them up.  

Have you considered dehydrating the excess milk?  I know it can be done, but I haven't done it myself.  I have seen videos on YouTube that show you how and I think you only need a food dehydrator to do it.  They do make drum driers especially for dehydrating milk products, but I haven't looked into it to see how much they cost.  Something else to think about when it comes to keeping the milk.  It would be another good option if you wanted to keep milking.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 19, 2013)

Maybe the next time you breed your does you could breed to a meat buck.  Then you could keep babies nursing (and growing) to drink the extra milk.  That is what I do.  I pen my babies up for 8-10 hours then milk when I want to.  If you are working towards a milk star having babies nursing will get your doe in top production.  Their constant demand will stimulate her to make more milk.  Then if you can't milk a time or two you have built in milkers. Trust me you will not have to ask them twice.  And if you are interested in eating goat meat you have dinner running around in your field.  And if you are not interested in eating goat meat somebody out there would love to eat a milk fed baby.  And as for your question about udder memory--I don't think it does. Every time your does freshen they usually increase the amount of milk they make.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 19, 2013)

I mentioned your problem to my husband who says your SO needs to "man up" and drink goat's milk.  

Your brother too.   

As for your neighbor, get a hand pump so she can milk your goats.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 19, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> I mentioned your problem to my husband who says your SO needs to "man up" and drink goat's milk.
> 
> Your brother too.
> 
> As for your neighbor, get a hand pump so she can milk your goats.


Ok that made me      Thanks guys.

I am sure it will be better after a little break.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 20, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Making soft cheese works well.  I do that with my excess.  It's easy.  Bring a gallon of milk to near boil and add 1/4 cup vinegar slowly.  Ladle the curds out into butter muslin and let drain.  Add salt.  Yum!
> 
> I have dropped to once a day milking.  Twice a day iis giving me about 2 gallons.  If I find someone who wants goat's milk and is willing to trade something, I would ramp up the milking.    I can't sell it as the laws out here prohibit that, but I can give it away and someone can give me something they think I might like.


We've made this too.  But, I will tell you this.  If you get the bacteria for chevre and use that to curdle instead of vinegar it is soooo much better.  It's a little more work but worth the effort.  And, it freezes very well too.

We will roll in spices like dill and garlic salt and it is great on crackers.  Did some recently with sun-dried tomatoes.  Yummmy.


----------



## Fluffygal (Apr 20, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best way to get the guys to want it is to make ice cream (which ever is his favorite flavor) I have not met a guy yet that would turn down ice cream. 
I got the ice cream maker, just need a doe in milk. Right now none of my girls are in milk; but, I think Bella may finally be knocked up for late summer babies.


----------



## pandorasun6 (May 9, 2013)

If you can't sell the milk, can't you give it away? I saw someone else post about craigslist ads and saying "not for human consumption" but I think that is a legal disclaimer and people buy or consume free milk for weening human babies and children with intolerance to cows milk, there is an actual need for it from what I hear. Also useful for other goat owners who have a doe that won't nurse all her kids or who dies in childbirth.. going down the drain makes me cringe~ good luck


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (May 10, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> Someone where I live sells his goat milk on craigslist and explicitly says its not for human consumption, but is good for soapmaking, etc.  Maybe you could sell it for extra $?


This is a good idea. Remember that raw milk sales are not legal in every state. You should check into it. You can start here: http://www.farmtoconsumer.org/raw_milk_map.htm


----------



## quiltnchik (May 21, 2013)

Do you have other animals?  I set the milk out on the counter and let it clabber for a few days before feeding it to the chickens and/or hogs, and the dogs get it straight from the jar.  They love it!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 21, 2013)

I just ordered about 5 starter cultures from caprine supply. I am going to start practicing cheese making again.
Thanks for all your suggestions. I am feeling much better now.


----------



## wannacow (Jun 5, 2013)

I make a lot of mozzerella.  Some for cheese sticks and some for pizza etc.  Freezes very well.  My family is always sad when the cheese is gone in the winter time.  I only milk from feshening to breeding.  I need the winter off.  Chores are short and sweet in the winter.


----------

